# Photo AC NYC



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

A buddy took this from atop his sky crane.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. do you know where this is say in relation to Battery Park City> also,thinking of heading down there tomorrow anyone been?? reports??? - is the parking completely insane? , should I take the train? how are the views of the racers? where is the main viewing area?


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

They stage southwest of Battery Park on the NJ side. The marina is just out of view on the right in the pic. 
Best place to watch would be in the crane i think. Just kidding. 
Not sure. I'm going to try the TV.
j


----------



## whateverls11 (May 5, 2016)

Sal Paradise said:


> Thanks for posting this. do you know where this is say in relation to Battery Park City> also,thinking of heading down there tomorrow anyone been?? reports??? - is the parking completely insane? , should I take the train? how are the views of the racers? where is the main viewing area?


I dont think he can answer all of these things at once


----------

